# Knit Hat with a Lace Border for a Lady - Free till April 7



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is a feminine hat with a simple and pretty lace border that you might like. 

The pattern is free till April 7 in my Ravelry shop, regular price for this pattern is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zhanna--hat-with-a-lace-border-for-a-lady


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

It's lovely. Thank you!! I do have a question. If I save it in my Ravelry library and download after April 7, is it still free? I have never done this, so I don't know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely hat, thank you very much.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you. You are always so generous to your fellow KPers. You are one of the people who make this such a great site.
Ellie


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> It's lovely. Thank you!! I do have a question. If I save it in my Ravelry library and download after April 7, is it still free? I have never done this, so I don't know.
> Thanks in advance.


Sure, Babsbarb! If you save it in your Ravelry library while the pattern is available for free, it will stay there and you can open it anytime after April 7 for free. 
Love you avatar, so cute! :thumb up:

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, Everybody!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

I like that, very pretty, thankyou!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Another beauty!!! Thank you so much!!! Now about that hat shop.......


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, nabbed it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx, very pretty


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Just as I am finishing what I am knitting you save me.... . This is so sweet and just what I need.... Hmmmm let's go see what colors I have for this darling hat! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you it's really pretty.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you.All your hats are lovely.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments, Everybody! Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you so much! I make chemo hats for my best friend, and she will love this one!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you have to download it and then save.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the pretty border! Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you are so generous!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you, think I have just the right yarn for this - time to go stash diving!!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely hat, thank you for sharing the pattern for free.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you......you are very kind to share with all of us.


----------



## eln (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern for free!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So pretty, thank you so much.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you can't wait to make one.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, Elena. Your patterns are so well written and fun to knit. Sort of instant gratification!  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely hat pattern, I recently knit a hat for a friend with knitted flowers on the side and her granddaughter like it and is now wearing it so my friend wants another one. This one will fit the bill perfectly. Thanks again, Tessa28


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for this beautiful hat pattern. I have 5 women in my family that will LOVE this. You're very generous and I will enjoy making it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for being so generous and sharing your hat pattern with us.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is a feminine hat with a simple and pretty lace border that you might like.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thanks Elena!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you!! Your hats are so pretty!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This one is a winner. Thanks for the free pattern.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!! It is another beautiful hat!!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful hat pattern, I love it.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for another lovely hat pattern. You are more than generous


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is such a pretty colour!xx


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Another beauty!!! Thank you so much!!! Now about that hat shop.......


Thank you so much, Laurelarts! Still not ready for a hat shop, designing new hats and my children take all the time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for always sharing!


----------

